# my star torts



## tortoise_lover (Oct 19, 2008)

this is my tortoises..
i love them very much..
hopes some day i can breed them


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 19, 2008)

Little Beauties, every one of them!!

Yvonne


----------



## ruanda (Oct 19, 2008)

They're all very nice, indeed!

I'm planning to have stars too!...


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 20, 2008)

Such beauties! How long have you had stars?


----------



## spuds (Oct 20, 2008)

They don't look that good, you should get rid of them. I'll even help by takin them off your hands. J/K verrrry nice! WOW!


----------



## tortoise_lover (Oct 22, 2008)

yvonne: thank you 
ruanda: c'mon.. starts to get the star 
jacqui: thank you... i have them just a couple of months.. still need learn a lot how to care this tortoise 
spud: you shocked me man.. ha ha ha...


----------



## tortoise_lover (Nov 3, 2008)

one of my star tortoise.. have a breakfast..















a moment in the garden


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Nov 4, 2008)

Your tortoises are sexy super stars.  Your tortoise is devouring that Hibiscus. Great photos!


----------

